# Casio Dw-400 "tachy Meter"



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I could not resist this LCD







Casio off our favorite auction site







I think I liked it because, unlike a lot of Casio's of this type it is in a traditional looking case. I don't mind the concept of their multifunction displays







(Sorry purists) but I can't be doing with the massive, weird looking cases they seem to build









Does any one know where you can get the instructions from. I have worked most of it out but on this model I think you can input the distance of a lap, time the car and the watch will then tell you the lap speed







all very clever.

Any one else like old Casio's









MIKE..

Sellers picture It now resides on a NATO can't be doing with those rubber straps


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Mike, I love it, whaddyaknow eh?







I particularly like these old (early 80's) steel cased Casio's, they are wonderful fun watches and very robust.

I traded one in to Roy a few months ago and keep hoping it will put in an appearance on an update so that I can buy it back.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I traded one in to Roy a few months ago and keep hoping it will put in an appearance on an update so that I can buy it back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still have it.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Roy said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I traded one in to Roy a few months ago and keep hoping it will put in an appearance on an update so that I can buy it back.
> ...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Mark,

I guessed you might notice this post







These watches are the natural

progression of our beloved world timers and the like ie. try and get as many functions on a watch as possible and make it look as complicated as possible:eek:

I have taken a shine to these as long as they are in "sensible" case







I also have a Citizen wind surfing watch which is the same kind of thing.

Roy let us know if you put Mark's old watch on the sales site. If he doesn't have it back, I might









MIKE..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Does any one know where you can get the instructions from. I have worked most of it out but on this model I think you can input the distance of a lap, time the car and the watch will then tell you the lap speed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No instructions but I did work out how to use the digital Tachy, can't remember now though. If you want to phone me I'll run through it with you. I'll did mine out to refresh my memory.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mike have you tried this Casio site?

You enter the module number and it serches for the instructions

http://world.casio.com/wat/download/en/manual/?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've already checked there.









I'll have to write some and make them available to download.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Roy and John,

I have contacted Casio and you can purchase an instruction booklet for 75p. I tried the down load site, with no luck. I think the module is to old now.

Only trouble now, is the alarm will not sound, the display icon flashes, so it is set right. Casio want Â£30 to fix it (if they can). It only cost that, so I will live with it, I think. Unless any one knows a cheap place to fix it









MIKE..


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Isnt there usually a little spring thing that connects the movement with the caseback that makes the alarm sound?

These can be lost during battery changes?

Im sure Ive read that this is a common problem...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes Jase bloody H Samuel sent my citizen away for repair as a pusher was stuck it came back with a new pusher but minus the alarm, when I had learnt enough to know what I was looking at years later I took the back off and the spring was missing!!! You can try cutting a spring bar spring down to fit.

Some use a tab of metal bent up to make contact with the back instead of a spring and this tab can break.

Or it could just be the battery is getting low and won't work the alarm or it could bu f***'d


----------



## P.T. (Feb 28, 2005)

I have the â€˜surfing timerâ€™ variation of this, same case but with a screen layout. I think I had it for my 16th birthday.

http://pltrtn.tripod.com//slide/Picture_035.jpg

Somewhat battered, however until the battery went it still worked. Not a very good photo, however the best I could do with soft lighting!

The only thing I ever used the slide rule for was miles to km conversion. On the left of the watch, around 10 it says â€˜statâ€™, for statute miles. Align the distance you want to convert from miles to kilometres with stat and the conversion can be read at â€˜Kâ€™ at the 12 position.

Alas I canâ€™t remember how to do multiplication and division on it, however I came across a site a few years back by a guy who had a collection of slide rule watches and he had some instructions for them.

When I took it to H.Samuel to have the battery changed they also managed to break the alarm. I had to explain about the spring doo-dah, and we managed to get it working again.

Still have a thing for overtly chunky Casios and have just ordered an ugly new/old model G-Shock.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi P.T,

I would like a Surfing Timer to match up with this one.







I'm not a fan of most Casio's but I do like these in a more traditional case.

Anyone want swap a Citizen Surfing for a Casio Surfing?










Heres Citizen take on the theme.










MiKE


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> I've already checked there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roy did you ever download the instructions for the 905 module :rofl: I have just recovered my old DW-400 from out of the loft


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

DW-280


----------

